# Season ender



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Only because it is not much of a season left. Locally nothing broke. I sent it too deep on a tire bonk and landed about 10 to 15 feet to flat. I had sent 1 that deep earlier but stomped it. This time my legs collapsed because I was slightly off balance. My arm took all my weight.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

Yikes. What do they call that, a dislocated elbow or ulna?


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

They kept sayong elbow amongst each other but I dunno. It was kind of gross seeing my arm bend the wrong way. It hurt but I don't know if it hurt more than a broken arm as I've never broken an arm.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

It must have hurt like hell when they popped it back in. Where were you, up in VT?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The ulna is part of the elbow. That cupped part of the ulna that raps around the humerus is called the olecranon which is the part that we call the elbow. Ot looks like both the radius and ulna are both out of place, thet will take a while to recover, make sure you do physical therapy or some kind of rehab with all the muscle, ligament, tendons that are involved with that dislocation.


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks painful! Last season my season ender was tearing 2 ligaments in my knee after eating it on a big jump that I should have never attempted. Definitely bit off more than I could chew. Get some PT for that & you should be ok. Those X-Rays are like a train wreck, I wanna look away but I can't!


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn now that's something duck tape wont fix


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the vibes fellas. Argo, I plan to do everything the doc tells me (for once). The funny thing is, this has made me love snowboarding more than ever. I can't explain why, but I am just dying to get back out there and pick up where I left off.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

jdmccright said:


> Damn now that's something duck tape wont fix


I know right. No pain no gain..




Toursdesport | snowboard package


----------

